# Hymer B754 Good, Bad, Ugly?



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Having made the decision that the B754 is our kind of Hymer I'm now looking for honest expressions of desire or dislike.

If you have a B754, please tell me what you think are the good points, the bad points and if you like hit with the ugly as well!

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*B754 owner*

An excellent choice Sir
My experience, B754 year 2000 millage108,000 Km. I bought mine in Germany (LHD) in Feb 2006, in the 5 years I have done 40,000 Km. I am pleased with ownership.
Good points
- Excellent build quality & attention to detail
- Good looking vehicle
- Road holding superb
- Excellent in crosswinds & gusts when passing trucks
- Fuel economical
- Twin headlights give good visibility for night driving
- Load capacity brilliant
- External mains water supply useful
- External storage lockers under floor
- Garage although not high due to low level bed, has great capacity & at floor level is the full with of the vehicle
- Lots of internal shelves, storage & lockers
- Slide out bar table
- 3 swivel seats
- The position of sink, hob, oven & fridge is neat & far enough away from seating & eating area.
- Wash hand basin with mirrors & storage in excellently placed and user friendly, not to have to enter a bathroom to brush teeth etc.
Not good points
- Spare wheel, I deflated mine and placed flat (in more ways than one) on the garage floor under the shower
- Toilet / shower is small, but this dose allow more other space
- The oven / grill is very low, just above the floor & the door when open can catch passing shins - ouch!
- 5 Berth but only 3 seats with belts
- Watch out long overhang from center of tag axel
- Heavy vehicle, small engine sluggish acceleration but good top speed, dose not like long inclines
Phew!


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

PLankton thank you very much for taking the time to put that list together. Lots of good info. Thanks again.

Any other views from the audience?


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Sander,

I would concur with everything Plankton said. We have just sold ours after nearly 6 years ownership (in exchange for an RV) and loved it every bit as much when we sold it as the day we bought it!

Build quality was exceptional and stability was a noticeable improvement on our previous 4 wheeled euro.

There is a vast amount of storage, the Fiat base offering considerable underfloor lockers. Much more in fact, than our 30ft RV!

We got around 21 mpg and yes it was a little sluggish on hills but not enough to matter.

Incidentally, we traded ours in to Signature Motorhomes Wolverhampton where we experienced truely exceptional service before and after sales.

A quick check on their website reveals it is still there if you are interested. We dealt with Steve Ruston.

John.


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

sander4709 said:


> Having made the decision that the B754 is our kind of Hymer I'm now looking for honest expressions of desire or dislike.
> 
> If you have a B754, please tell me what you think are the good points, the bad points and if you like hit with the ugly as well!
> 
> ...


 If you like it I wouldnt worry about what others think as i'm sure it will be a lovely van. I own a 22 year old Talbot Highwayman and its the best thing since sliced bread. Love it more than even new vans . Enjoy it. Regards Mick.  
PS Hymers are one of the best built vans you can get.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

HarleyBiker said:


> Incidentally, we traded ours in to Signature Motorhomes Wolverhampton where we experienced truely exceptional service before and after sales.
> 
> A quick check on their website reveals it is still there if you are interested. We dealt with Steve Ruston.
> 
> John.


Nice van HarleyBiker! I am looking for a smaller one - probably 644, 580 but that looks in excellent condition. As an ex-tugger newby I am a bit daunted by the length of the 754. Any advice? And was the RHD OK abroad? I am thinking of a LHD but any advice accepted.


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Peter,

We never found length a problem at all and we appreciated the extra stability offered by the TAG. It seems to me that the width and height of A Class Hymer are all the same and once you've eased the front through any obstacles, the rest just follows!! Much easier that a caravan I would have thought!! We towed a bike trailer and more recently a small car and still no problem.

The Fiat base coupled with ALKO chassis also provided for a colossal amount of under floor storage.

We didn't find RHD a problem in France. It was certainly less of a challenge than our LHD RV here in the UK! The height and driving position allows you to see over cars anyway.

We really enjoyed the van and enjoyed it for nearly 6 years.

Incidentally, should you be interested in the B754 the customer service we received and are receiving from Signature is exceptional. 

If you speak to Steve, give him my regards!

John.


----------

